# glitter heat transfer film



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, I've been using cotton based heat transfer film for a couple of years without any probs. Today I ordered glitter film for a job but try as I might I am unable to see the cut marks the plotter will have made even after making what I thought was reasonable adjustments to the pressure.
Has anyone else come across this problem. If so I would be interested to hear.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just did some shirts with the glitter stuff. It is very hard to see the cutlines.
I had to put it up to a light or window to see where the cutlines were for weeding.
I am now looking into getting a light table for this purpose.
I was wondering if this is what other people use also. The shirts came out beautiful though.

Lar


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahhh...Light box, good idea. Gonna have to do something as I've bought miles of the stuff. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Forgot to add this. As it is actually weeded from the back, when I held it up to the window, (I actually put it right on the window pane) I used a fine tip marker to mark the inside parts of the letters/numbers that needed to be removed. Then when I put it down on the table I could see the marker spots for weeding.

Hope this helps

lar


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

It can be a problem with these glitter/sparkle ones, i find if i sit directly under a light and tilt the section i'm weeding it shows up quite well. It does look good though.


----------



## buzzzon2 (May 17, 2008)

Hello

How do you use the glitter paper. How do you print it. Is it printed on a vinyl cutter? I am new to this so forgive the stupid questions.


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

buzzzon2 said:


> Hello
> 
> How do you use the glitter paper. How do you print it. Is it printed on a vinyl cutter? I am new to this so forgive the stupid questions.


I would like to know this too, and where to get this glitter paper, I have not heard of it?
Any and all info would be so appreciated  Thank you!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Lisa and Barbara it is T-Shirt vinyl and yes you would need vinyl cutter machine. Or some one who will cut for you.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I did some sparkly kind for some shirts at christmas and it was horible to weed.

Sometimes white sign vinyl is really hard to weed too..


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Lisa and Barbara it is T-Shirt vinyl and yes you would need vinyl cutter machine. Or some one who will cut for you.


Oh, Ok, thanks so much for that info 
I don't have a vinyl cutter or know anyone. Pooh!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys the glitter vinyl is Beautiful,I dont have a cutter yet either, but i have been cutting bigget letters and shapes out of it, to press on shirts, or initals.
Its not the best i can do, but untill i get a cutter, i work with what i got,, lol 
Sandy Jo


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Guys the glitter vinyl is Beautiful,I dont have a cutter yet either, but i have been cutting bigget letters and shapes out of it, to press on shirts, or initals.
> Its not the best i can do, but untill i get a cutter, i work with what i got,, lol
> Sandy Jo


Ooh I could try that. Where do you order the glitter vinyl? Maybe I could get a small bit to try...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Imprintables Wearhouse, , is where i got mine, it is way shiney ,just the way I like it,, 
almost need sunglasses.. lol 
Sandy Jo


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Imprintables Wearhouse, , is where i got mine, it is way shiney ,just the way I like it,,
> almost need sunglasses.. lol
> Sandy Jo


Thanks, Sandy Jo, will check it out, Love shiny!


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Honey,
The glitter stuff is film as opposed to paper. HooooooKay


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the glitter vinyl from Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications . I suggest you contact thm for some samples. ....JB


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I got mine from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto it is a bit hard to weed but the results are nice.
easy to transfer too. 300 degrees - 20 secs - cold peel.

Lar


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

I've just weeded my first few pieces of Deco Sparkle. It is very hard to see, so I bent the sheet down and used my finger nail to feel the cuts. If I was in doubt I flipped it over to make use before I weeded if it was the right piece. Still setting it up so I haven't seen the final piece yet.


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

When I peel a large piece I'm tempted to use is as a reverse design. I'm doing flags so I end up with a red field with open star cutouts. I think I'll iron it on a few and so who likes them.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

MaMa
Sounds very creative,,
 Take a pic for us to see,
Sandy Jo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok you will find white transfer vinyl is the same. I did one that was 8 hours weeding it 21 X 13 and it was not fun here are some pics. and no I will not weed another one. and yes those are my tools LOL.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

David, Very nice Dragon and looks like a ton of work, 
I am very fond of your highly skilled professional tools, the one I like the best is the Yellow wooden rubberized vinyl picker, with its attachment the vinyl lifter. 
Cant wait to see it on a shirt.
sandy Jo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken from US Cutters had put that on there site so I thought I would give it A try.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice Job I hope you have a nice garment for them to go on, That's a lot of work. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya that one is mine.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I just finished a rhinestone transfer i feel the same way about,, lol for once i get to wear something that isnt a reject,,( to my standards) lol unnoticable to anyone else.  
Sandy Jo


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is some glitter for you.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job Roger, I think your vinyl is the best. ... JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

yep thats it, one is with glitter flock and rhinestones it even looks like real glitter,, LOL


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Roger, that is Beautiful,
Right now I am cutting by Hand,, I love the Scissors, As I have a Salon/spa, too and cut hair 10 hours a day as well as skin and Nail services.
I could use those for sure at the Salon on our Capes,, 
Hey as long as we are talking, now I know heat transfer vinyl and how that works but what i wanted to put a glitter scissors on a plastic cape, is there a different gliter vinyl with sticky, to put on capes?
Would that be the same as for Windows? 
Sandy JO
Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think you would use regular vinyl for this process, as you can't heat the plastic cape. .... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

JB,
On reg vinyl is it sticky on the back side?
If that is the case, that would work, and we cannot heat the shampoo cape it is made of vinyl itself.
We wash them is warm water by hand and hang to dry!
Thanks
sandy Jo


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

Lisa,
I love your tag!

Sly


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love it too! 
Sandy Jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the tag also and tried her advice, but the big panties pinched me a little . ..... LOl ..... JB


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

If you just need silver glitter vinyl, Wellington House sells a really nice one that is easy to weed. It doesn't have a sticky liner, so you need to be careful about not pulling up your design pieces, but other than that its great. I just did about 100 black microfiber totes with it and they turned out beautifully! =)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Lets see a pic please,, 
I LOVE THE PICTURES!!!!!!
 
Sandy JO


----------

